# skypup pilots/owners



## smokemoutfitters

any skypup pilots/owners out there??


----------



## Av8r3400

I have a friend who was nearly killed in one of those...


----------



## Doc

smokemoutfitters said:


> any skypup pilots/owners out there??


I'm not, but you got me wondering what one is...do you have pics to share?


----------



## Av8r3400

Single seat ultralight.


----------



## Doc

that looks pretty neat.  Thanks Larry.  
When someone says ultra light I think of the open seat ones (no cockpit or enclosed area) ...and fabric for the wings.


----------



## Av8r3400

A skypup is wood construction with fabric covering.

This is what I used to fly:  Quicksilver MXL Sport


----------



## Doc

Looks like fun for sure.  So did you graduate from the one above to the first one you shared a pic of?  Does it require a license to fly either of those planes?


----------



## Av8r3400

Ultralights operate under FAR part 103.  They do not require a license to operate.  I flew them back in the 80s as a fun pass time.  

I am a licensed private and instrument pilot.  This allows me to legally be able to fly single engined, land based, non turbine airplanes up to 12,000# takeoff weight.  

The airplane in my signature, a Kitfox model IV, is a "light sport" eligible aircraft which is a newer category that allows for a more limited license (cheaper).  My license covers these requirements also.  Light sport is speed limited to 120 knots and 1320# max takeoff weight (among other things).


----------



## mywuged

Hello
I recently purchased a partialy completed vintage Skypup Ultralight and would like to correspond with anyone who has built one or flown one of these. Thanks Mywuged


----------



## EastTexFrank

Av8r3400 said:


> This is what I used to fly:  Quicksilver MXL Sport



"Way back in the 80's in the UK I helped a friend put something like that together.  He flew it, I never did.  Even back then I hated flying but I liked tinkering with stuff.


----------



## fogtender

Av8r3400 said:


> A skypup is wood construction with fabric covering.
> 
> This is what I used to fly: Quicksilver MXL Sport


 
Looks like a fun ride for a nice day.


----------

